# White cruze painted lt wheels!!!!!



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Doesn't look too bad! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! I love it, very nice job!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

appreciate it, not as good looking as yours trevor_geiger but im working on it, the red wheels and mirrors are sick dude, bold move


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hats off for the Black and white wheels . Impressive work , nice offset !


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice, those wheels look pretty sweet with your white car. ...And like black socks, you'll never have to wash them.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Not my cup of tea, but you did a great job!


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Dragonsys, I see you live in Atlanta, I'm work for Atlanta Police, how did you paint your interior blue? Just take it out and Painted it with spray paint? I want to paint mine white.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Trojahn said:


> appreciate it, not as good looking as yours trevor_geiger but im working on it, the red wheels and mirrors are sick dude, bold move


No problem man, you gave me some ideas to do when it warms up soon lol. Btw the red is plasti dip lol.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Trojahn said:


> Thanks Dragonsys, I see you live in Atlanta, I'm work for Atlanta Police, how did you paint your interior blue? Just take it out and Painted it with spray paint? I want to paint mine white.


Yep sure did. If you ever need help with any of it let me know. I live in Snellville, but work up near Buckhead.


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks man, I live in lawrenceville, small world we live in.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Trojahn said:


> Thanks man, I live in lawrenceville, small world we live in.


Yeah. We go through Lawrenceville a lot. I'm trying to get an Atl area meet going, one of these days. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

When I saw the title of your thread I thought "Oh no, someone painted some wagon wheels". I think what you've done is tasteful and looks professional. White is a hard color to pull off on wheels, but yours are nicely done.

My '94 25th Anniv. T/A has white painted wheels. I don't mind them because they follow the theme of the car and are factory stock, but I can see where some folks might think they are umm...ugly!


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks man I think i just have an obsession with black wheels here is a pic of my BMW I love black wheels with a lip on every color car.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I had the Collector's Edition wheels on my '89 GTA


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

+1 for creativity man. I like alot. Makes them look like completely different wheels. Like the white emblems on the caps as well. We'll done man!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Definitely creative, keep it up!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks sick, love the contrast.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Trojahn said:


> appreciate it, not as good looking as yours trevor_geiger but im working on it, the red wheels and mirrors are sick dude, bold move


his stuff is dipped i beleive so there is no risk there at all as it can be taken off your the one with balls using engine paint. It looks nice but I would not have had the balls to do that!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, since we also have an all white Cruze, showed your photo to my very color specific wife. Her reply was, do not do this to my Cruze. Just leave it the way it is. 

Would save me a lot of work. 

I did install fog lamps without consulting her first, but the first time she used them, she loves them. Nice to be right at least once in a great while.


----------

